# Glass frog tank



## FCM (Nov 7, 2008)

I must only put some big leaf plants


----------



## jkooiman (May 2, 2010)

Which species? Do you have pics of them? Looks good! Thanks, JVK


----------



## FCM (Nov 7, 2008)

Hello,

Hyalinobatrachium valerioi‏ and i must wait till begin december for the first import


----------



## B-NICE (Jul 15, 2011)

Whats the temps for the glass tree frog? I want one bad, I heard they are tough to take care of.


----------



## FCM (Nov 7, 2008)

B-NICE said:


> Whats the temps for the glass tree frog? I want one bad, I heard they are tough to take care of.


Bradley, its around 22,5 and 26 C


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

how about some pics of the frogs?


----------



## epiphytes etc. (Nov 22, 2010)

FCM said:


> Hello,
> 
> Hyalinobatrachium valerioi‏ and i must wait till begin december for the first import


I don't think he/she has them yet...


----------



## FCM (Nov 7, 2008)

epiphytes etc. said:


> I don't think he/she has them yet...


indeed....


----------



## B-NICE (Jul 15, 2011)

I like how you used the 501 to make it rain. You should of siliconed and peat mossed ot to make it look like a vine.


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

Love the tank.


----------



## FCM (Nov 7, 2008)

B-NICE said:


> I like how you used the 501 to make it rain. You should of siliconed and peat mossed ot to make it look like a vine.


thats a good point!



eos said:


> Love the tank.


Thanks !


----------



## bobrez (Sep 10, 2011)

That looks a perfect rain chamber :thumbs: Do they require rain constantly How much will you rain on them, or is this for breading purposes. Very interseted


----------



## FCM (Nov 7, 2008)

bobrez said:


> That looks a perfect rain chamber :thumbs: Do they require rain constantly How much will you rain on them, or is this for breading purposes. Very interseted



Only for putting them to breed


----------



## B-NICE (Jul 15, 2011)

Ive heard they are delicate. Do you have the same spices I have as my avatar? I'm going to search for that guy when I get some more room.


----------



## FCM (Nov 7, 2008)

B-NICE said:


> Ive heard they are delicate. Do you have the same spices I have as my avatar? I'm going to search for that guy when I get some more room.


No, there not so delicate. strong frogs, agressive to prey


----------



## B-NICE (Jul 15, 2011)

What size tank is that and also whats the BG made of? It looks cave like.


----------



## boabab95 (Nov 5, 2009)

very nice! do you have any construction pictures? the river looks great!!!


----------



## FCM (Nov 7, 2008)

B-NICE said:


> What size tank is that and also whats the BG made of? It looks cave like.


its about 13 x 16,7 x 21,65 inch

BG: silicone with peat pressed in




boabab95 said:


> very nice! do you have any construction pictures? the river looks great!!!


Thanks ! No i haven't none.


----------



## FCM (Nov 7, 2008)




----------



## ghettopieninja (Jul 29, 2008)

good additions, looks totally ready for them now. When do they come in?


----------



## FCM (Nov 7, 2008)

ghettopieninja said:


> good additions, looks totally ready for them now. When do they come in?


Thanks! I hope these saturday.


----------



## FCM (Nov 7, 2008)

ImageShack® - Online Photo and Video Hosting


----------



## epiphytes etc. (Nov 22, 2010)

Very nice!


----------



## FCM (Nov 7, 2008)

Thanks!

again some picture of these beautifull frogs


----------

